# Any advice on the practicalities of a holiday home?



## Loughton Lass (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi,

We've just returned from Abruzzo / Molise where we've seen some wonderful properties. Before we went, the idea was to buy something quite small and cheap to use as a holiday home for a few years, with the aim of moving there permanently in about 4-5 years. 

Now we're back I'm starting to wonder whether this is practical, or whether we should just wait until we are ready to make the final move, sell up in the UK and buy something bigger and more like a family home.

I'm looking for advice from someone whe has perhaps done this and can tell me whether it quickly becomes a bit of a bind when you can only use it a few weeks of the year and also how you cope with things like transport to your house when you don't have a car. Do you need to hire a car each time you go there, if you're not in one of the big towns?

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Loughton Lass said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've just returned from Abruzzo / Molise where we've seen some wonderful properties. Before we went, the idea was to buy something quite small and cheap to use as a holiday home for a few years, with the aim of moving there permanently in about 4-5 years.
> 
> ...


 There are lots of people who have holiday homes in the region, they do not seem to have any difficulty as it is quite reasonable to fly with low cost airlines such as ryanair. If you book well in advance you can save quite a bit of money, I do not drive, but each time I book my flight it is now part of the booking procedure that you are offered car hire. I moved there to live last year but for family reasons had to return, the biggest problem for me is finding my way around the bills that need paying,some people engage the help of a local family who will keep an eye on your home, I know of a couple of people who dealo with all post and bills, I prefer to do this myself, and as soon as I know what to expect this year will put most things on direct debit. If you go through an agency, they should help with this, but keep tabs on them as it may not go to plan, the bank will post statements to uk, and you can do internet banking, which helps you be in control. There are some companies that will transfer money over for you either in a lump sum or regular payments. There are points to both living there fulltime, and as holiday home, firstly, if you move there to live as residents you are thrown in at the deep end, but you do learn quickly, and have more time to find your way around, learn the language, and get to know the locals. As a holiday home you have time to adjust, both ways are good in my opinion.


----------



## Loughton Lass (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, it's very useful stuff. I think I would be tempted to use an agency for bills etc, at least at first, until I got used to the system.

I think my main concern is that my hubbie does not drive and I'm not very confident driving a RHD car. We drove from Ciampino (Rome) to Abruzzo when we were there the other week and I was just so stressed by the time we got there. I guess that means we need to look at places which are near to transport links from the airport. 

Any ideas on how good public transport links are from Pescara airport and how far we can get in say an hour or so by bus / train? We would be quite content to stay put once we were there.

Thanks again.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, re public transport, I do not drive(never have) and my husband has not driven for years so we needed a property with public transport links, we chose Caporciano, which is easy to get to pescara or Rome, we are more or less in the middle. With regard to the airports this location gives us choice as the flights from Pescara are limited. The bus company you need are called 'arrpa) not sure if there is one or two 'rs' in the name. They have a websight but I found it difficult to navigate initially so got someone from the agency to e-mail me local bus timetables. We are about one & half hours from Pescara, (bus ride) there is a regular service from L'Aquila to Pescara, and it passes by the bottom of our village, you then have to change at the bus station or get a taxi to airport. I favour going to Rome as there is a special bus that takes you from L'Aquila right to both airports and only costs 12 euro's. They go all the way from there to Alba Adriatica, they are called Gaspari their website is Gaspari Airport. Fiumicino è più vicino., you have to book inadvance, but they do accept telephone bookings. they stop a Teramo and Giulianova, so they cover Abruzzo. I take it you travel from Stanstead, so you gan get ryanair flights to Ciampino, the do about 3 a day, another reason to use that airport!! Make sure you live near to shops etc., life can be difficult, and not driving makes it hard to see the beautiful places. Our local bus is very reliable and cheap, but you have to be really organised to make sure you catch the very limited service, but it can be done. We were like you, set on 'staying put', but when my husband became unwell I had to take him back to UK and fly back and to frequently as I had to leave my adult son with the pets, we are back in UK now, but plan to use as holiday home till hubby recovers enough, also looking for small appartment nearer to facilities. I am off to italy tommorow for a few day's, can't wait!!!! let me know if I can help further, good luck with the househunting, before I forget, if you join the uni credit di banca at Pescara there is a chap who speaks good english called Fabrizio, he would help with setting up direct debits, try to let go of the agency as soon as you can, people associated with them can exploit and fleece you, I speak from experience, and learn the lingo as much as you can to avoid interpretor fees, we find a good italian/english dictionary is our bible!! from you member name you sound like you are from Loughton in Essex, I live in Chelmsford!! Jean.


----------



## Loughton Lass (Aug 10, 2010)

That's great advice and has made me feel much more at ease about getting around once we do take the plunge and buy something.

I hadn't really thought about buying between Pescara and Rome but of course that will make getting flights much easier. A brilliant suggestion! I think I'd got a bit fixated about getting to and from Pescara and become quite blinkered.

Sorry to hear your husband isn't well. I wish him a speedy recovery. I am indeed in Essex, so perhaps I'll PM you when I've got enough posts and pick your brain a bit further, if that's OK.

Many thanks for your advice, it's much appreciated. Have a great time in Italy, I wish I was still there!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Loughton Lass said:


> That's great advice and has made me feel much more at ease about getting around once we do take the plunge and buy something.
> 
> I hadn't really thought about buying between Pescara and Rome but of course that will make getting flights much easier. A brilliant suggestion! I think I'd got a bit fixated about getting to and from Pescara and become quite blinkered.
> 
> ...


Hi from sunny Italy, I am at the local commune making use of their free internet service! glad to be of help, I heard on my journey here that ryanair have pulled out of belfast, if they can do that, they can easily pull out of Pescara, so another reason to locate nearer to Rome as stated before. The bus fares in the Laquila region has just gone up on the 1st September, but still reasonable. It would be good to talk or e-mail when you have sufficient posts (will this one help?) anyway I am off now back to my cassa, had a great evening last night, invited to a party for the ladies in our village, a good opportunity to practice my italian, I am not doing too bad, but struggle when people talk quickly, I need time to absorb what they say, but I tell them 'piano, piano' (slowly, slowly) and when conversation broken down can understand a few words and then I attempt to reply, It makes me quite tired, so sometimes tempted to be lazy and latch on to the people who speak some english (few and far between in Abbruzzo)Keep me posted, Jean.


----------

